# My bird just chewed up my corned beef coupon.



## Ruth n Jersey (Mar 11, 2020)

Bad enough the grocery store where I live gives you one coupon for a piece of corned beef on sale. I usually buy 2 or 3 because it shrinks up so much and I like it left over for another meal and Ruben sandwiches. .
Along comes Kerby and while I'm engrossed on the computer he chews right through my coupon..
I may be able to salvage the UPC code.
I'll still give him his treat tonight I guess he can't read.


----------



## sadie123 (Mar 11, 2020)

So cute to be so bad.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 11, 2020)

I would explain to Kerby that two can play that game.


----------



## Ferocious (Mar 11, 2020)

*Hmmmm.... Kerby the magazine munching maniac.....Ruth, have you tried him with peanuts instead?  *


----------



## C'est Moi (Mar 11, 2020)

Oh my gosh, Kerby is too cute.  Let him have the coupon, mama!!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 11, 2020)

Awww Ruth, look at that face!  You can forgive your baby.   If they can scan the UPC, you should be good to go.


----------



## Kaila (Mar 11, 2020)

Did you give Kerby a Cabbage coupon, to go along with that, Ruth?


----------



## Kaila (Mar 11, 2020)

Oh my, Ruth, what a beautiful quilt?!


----------



## treeguy64 (Mar 11, 2020)

sadie123 said:


> So cute to be so bad.


All birds are bad! I have a sweet, bad bird, Zola. He's a cockatiel. He's twenty-seven, and still tries to bite me, when I feed him. His momma never taught him: Don't bite the hand that feeds you! We do whistle together, before bedtime. I do a line, he does a line. Sometimes, we get down! He sits on my finger, just fine. The only times he's actually bitten me, his bites were never hard, never hurt.

(I was going to post his pic, but SF's pic upload server is down.)


----------



## treeguy64 (Mar 11, 2020)

Zola, the sweet, bad bird!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Mar 11, 2020)

treeguy64 said:


> Zola, the sweet, bad bird!
> View attachment 95153


Mine will be 17 and he looks just like your Zola. I guess they never show their age. Ferocious,Kerby is a very picky eater. He doesn't like the bigger seeds or nuts. His treat at night is either white bread, and it has to be fresh,Cheerios, or American cheese. Only yellow.  Occasionally he will nibble on a cheese puff ,potato chip or corn chip. I don't give that to him very often they say salty snacks aren't good for them.


----------



## applecruncher (Mar 11, 2020)

Now I'm craving a Reuben sandwich. Yum!


----------

